# Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)



## Veteranboy (6. Februar 2014)

*Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Ja wo soll ich anfangen, wo soll ich aufhören ... Mein Gedanke ist,dass sich die Technikwelt für meinen Geschmack zu schnell verändert. Meine Geschichte beginnt mit einem Desktop-PC, der einen AMD Athlon 3200+ mit einer Nvidia Geforce 6200 verbaut hatte. Dieses erste Stück an Hardware war früher mein ein und alles. Nebenbei bemerkt ,den AMD Athlon 3200+ habe ich immernoch als Andenken auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen, denn mit ihm hat alles begonnen (vorallemdingen die Liebe zur Hardware). Später folgte mein erster selbst zusammengestellter PC , den ich mithilfe meines Vaters zusammenbaute, da ich mit meinen jungen Jahren (14-15) befürchtete ein Teil kaputt zu machen , obwohl ich die PCGH quasi studierte!  Mehr und mehr begeistert, legte ich mir auch kurzerhand ein PCGH-Abonennt zu. Henner Schröder wurde mein Held , da er durch Charm und Witz mein Technik Her(t)z höher schliegen ließ.  


 Doch die IT-Welt sollte sich wandeln... Es kamen urplötzlich die ersten Smartphones auf den Markt. Ab da entwickelte sich dann alles rasend schnell und der ,wie ich zu pflegen sag "Mainstreamer", flog nur so auf das neue Produkt.("Mainstreamer soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, es ist nur für mich so meine Phrase.) Bald schon klopfte auch das Tablet an die Tür und nun schießt eine Neuheit nach der anderen auf den Markt. Full HD , Quadcore, 2 GB RAM usw. sind bei Smartphones fast keine Seltenheit mehr, selbst die Internetanbindung mit LTE zuweilen ist schon schneller als so mancher Haushaltsanschluss. Nur wo bleibt da der PC ? Wo bleibt da nur der schöne Desktop-PC, den man zu lieben und hassen gelernt hat, den man modifizieren kann und über den man auch schlussendlich das ein oder andere Männergespräch halten kann ?  


  Es heißt die Zukunft ist das Mobile-Segment mit all ihren Apps.  Niemand kauft sich mehr einen Desktop-PC. Die Verkaufzahlen sinken und sinken ... Ich neige bzw. bin schon fast bereit zu sagen: "Ich bange um den (geheiligten!) Desktop-PC, der mich von Grund auf begleitet hat. Ich bin zwar erst 18 und habe Commodore oder den 486er, warscheinlich die Klassiker der früheren Zeit , nicht erleben können , jedoch liebe ich die derzeitigen Geräte und frage mich ob sie später nur noch höchsten vielleicht bei Entwicklern eingesetzt werden.  


 Da freu ich mich dann wieder über Meldungen wie "Chris Roberts sagt der PC sei noch längst nicht tot!"  


 Ich habe nichts gegen neue Innovationen , wie Smartphones und Tablets die warscheinlich dem ein oder anderen User das Leben erleichtert. Nein, ich finde es nur absolut schade, dass die Zahl der Desktop User sinkt und sinkt. Der Markt bricht ein und die Unternehmen sind auf Gewinn aus. Also was tun ? Natürlich. Sie sagen wir gehen ins Mobile-Segment , da liegt der Schotter von morgen vergraben.


 Schade. Ich habe schon seit ich angefangen habe die PCGH zu lesen, den Traum später einmal richtig auf die Tonne zu haun. Mal sagen :"Scheiß drauf ich leb nur einmal und ich kauf mir jetzt mal den teuersten Highend Schnick-Schnack von A bis Z" Muss ich mir da sorgen machen, das wenn ich in 10-15 Jahren ordentlich verdiene und es dann mal dazu kommen sollte , gar keine Hardware in dem Sinne vorhanden ist ? Ich hoffe nicht ... 
Andere Träume von mir, wie Neuseeland bereisen werden mir ja nicht entfliegen , aber vielleicht mein Hardwaretraum ?


 Das waren so meine letzten Gedanken die mich beschäfigt haben. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie denkt ihr darüber ?  



Mfg Nico


----------



## Sir-Battle-one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Sehe ich genauso... Es ist schade um den PC besonders wenn man selber sehr versiert mit dem PC ist...


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Aussterben wird der Desktop-PC nicht, aber wir werden auf richtige Innovationen immer länger warten müssen. Das sieht man aktuell sehr gut im Grafikkarten-Segment. Alles wird umgelabelt, wieder aufgewärmt und verkauft.. Dann kommen noch so Karten wie die Titan die dann plötzlich 1000€ kosten aber keine Leistung für 1000€ bringen. Damals war das Maß der Dinge ne 8800gtx Ultra, da hatte ich 650€ bezahlt aber hatte ne Mörder-Karte die ich noch vor 4 Jahren im PC hatte.. Die Karte war extrem lange das Non-Plus-Ultra..

In die Richtung wird sich das alles entwickeln..


----------



## Veteranboy (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aussterben wird der Desktop-PC nicht, aber wir werden auf richtige Innovationen immer länger warten müssen. Das sieht man aktuell sehr gut im Grafikkarten-Segment. Alles wird umgelabelt, wieder aufgewärmt und verkauft.. Dann kommen noch so Karten wie die Titan die dann plötzlich 1000€ kosten aber keine Leistung für 1000€ bringen. Damals war das Maß der Dinge ne 8800gtx Ultra, da hatte ich 650€ bezahlt aber hatte ne Mörder-Karte die ich noch vor 4 Jahren im PC hatte.. Die Karte war extrem lange das Non-Plus-Ultra..
> 
> In die Richtung wird sich das alles entwickeln..


 
Ja leider leider ... 
Meine beste Zeit hatte ich mit meiner 8800 GTS, von welcher ich die 320 und 512 MB Variante mal in die Finger bekommen habe. Ich IDIOT habe die 320 MB Variante verschenkt und die 512 MB Variante verkauft. Nur zu gerne hätte ich die beiden jetzt in meinem Regal stehen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Meine Ultra tut ihren Dienst heute noch. Zwar nur ab und an wenn ich in unserm Ferienhaus bin aber sie läuft


----------



## BertB (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

ich glaub kaum, dass der desktop so bald ausstirbt
(ich hatte als kind c64, als der aktuell war )

die abgesänge gibts auch nicht erst seit vorgestern
sinken die zahlen wirklich?
oder nur der marktanteil? (bin nicht sicher)
läppi ist so gesehen auch ein pc,
daneben wirds aber weiterhin die "dicke" version geben, die in nem buchformat nicht wirklich kühlbar ist
trotz kleinerer strukturen und spannungen sind die nötigen kühler in den letzten jahren ja immer größer geworden
die industrie braucht auch immer custom mäßig frei konfigurierbare hardware nach nem baukastenprinzip,
solange die so was kaufen, wirds das auch für andere kunden geben


----------



## Bevier (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Irgendwie seltsam von einem so jungen Menschen solche Überlegungen zu lesen. "Früher war alles besser!", als ich in deinem Alter war, machten wir uns darüber lustig, obwohl wir wussten, dass es wahr ist.
Ich kann mich noch genau an meine erste Begegnung mit dem Computer erinnern. Die Firma, in der meine Mutter arbeitete, stellte die Buchhaltung auf EDV um. Sie sollten wirklich PCs bekommen. In den 80ern noch nicht wirklich verbreitet und alle machten sich riesige Sorgen wegen dieser unbekannten Monstermaschinen. Unglaublich teuer, kompliziert und was, wenn man etwas kaputt macht oder kommen sie überhaupt damit klar?
Meine Mutter entschied sich dazu vorher schon mal die Scheu abzulegen und zu "üben". Sie zog los und kam irgendwann mit ein paar großen Kartons nach Hause, darin war dann ein C64. Das das Gerät keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten mit ihrem IBM-PC hatte, wurde ihr erst 4 Monate später klar, als die Firma die ersten Computer bekam ^^

Aber sie hatte geübt. Zwar konnte sie ihr erworbenes Wissen nicht direkt anwenden aber sie hatte im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen keine Angst mehr vor der neuen Technik. Und ich bekam ein neues Spielzeug. Denn für ihre Arbeit konnte sie den C64 schließlich überhaupt nicht nutzen. MS-DOS funktionierte anders als CBM. Aber sie versorgte mich (und meine ältere Schwester) dann mit Spielen (teilweise in Deutschland indiziert), die ihr Arbeitskollegen kopierten (mangelndes Unrechtsbewusstsein, Urheberrechtsverletzungen und ich hab mich trotz solcher Vorbilder zu einem halbwegs anständigen Menschen entwickelt ^^). Irgendwann waren die Dinger dann relativ verbreitet und alle tauschten Kopien, ich war vermutlich sogar einer derjenigen mit den meisten Originalen.
Aber meine Mutter sollte nicht aufgeben, jetzt wusste sie ja, was ein richtiger Computer ist. Einige Jahre später standen also wieder ein paar große Kartons bei uns in der Wohnung, darin ein wirklich gut ausgestatteter 386 DX. Ich spielte zwar immer noch mit dem C64 aber ich wollte auch den neuen Rechner kennen lernen und auch für den gab es immer mehr Spiele. Also nutzte ich jede unbeobachtete Minute, um an dem Spielzeug zu hantieren. Was meiner Mutter nicht unbedingt Recht war, immerhin kostete das Gerät mehr, als sie in einem Monat verdiente. ´93 folgte dann ein 486 DX4 und ich erbte den 386. Allerdings war der deutlich langsamer. Falcon 3.0 wirkte auf dem als würde man ein lahmes Segelflugzeug fliegen. Auf dem neuen Rechner war es einfach genial und auch andere Killerapplikationen liefen darauf... aber benutzen durfte ich ihn offiziell noch weniger als den Vorgänger.
1996 kaufte ich mir dann den ersten, eigenen (selbst finanzierten) Rechner. Einen Pentium 166MMX. Im nächsten Jahr wurde der Speicher erweitert und eine 3dfx Voodoo1-Grafikkarte kam hinzu. Es folgten noch viele weitere Systeme, über verschiedene Intel- und AMD-Prozessoren, 3dfx-, verschiedene nVidia-, und Ati/AMD-Grafikkarten. 
Mal waren die technischen Fortschritte größer, mal kleiner. Der Computer hat schon viele Todsagungen überlebt. Als Arbeitsgerät wird er niemals verschwinden und letztendlich ist er die überlegene Spieleplattform, die Konsolen waren früher verhältnismäßig bedeutend stärker. Zu Zeiten der PS2 hinkten die Rechner diesen noch hoffnungslos hinterher, heutzutage sind die Konsolen im Hintertreffen. Und auch Tablets und Smartphones können den Computer niemals vollwertig ersetzen.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Mir ist ziemlich egal, wie sich das entwickelt. Ich werde IMMER beim PC bleiben. Solange noch neue Hardware entwickelt und produziert wird, wird der PC auch nicht aussterben. Vielleicht werden die ganzen inkompetenten DAU's nur noch auf Smartphones und Konsolen setzen, wer aber mit Leidenschaft dabei ist, für Den wird der PC die Nummer 1 bleiben. Aufrüstbarkeit, professionelle Anwendungen, Gaming, extrem leistungsstarke Hardware, Coding und das alles in einem - da wird der PC immer überlegen sein.


----------



## Veteranboy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Mir ist ziemlich egal, wie sich das entwickelt. Ich werde IMMER beim PC bleiben. Solange noch neue Hardware entwickelt und produziert wird, wird der PC auch nicht aussterben. Vielleicht werden die ganzen inkompetenten DAU's nur noch auf Smartphones und Konsolen setzen, wer aber mit Leidenschaft dabei ist, für Den wird der PC die Nummer 1 bleiben. Aufrüstbarkeit, professionelle Anwendungen, Gaming, extrem leistungsstarke Hardware, Coding und das alles in einem - da wird der PC immer überlegen sein.



Deine Einstellung gefällt mir!  Aber es gibt halt Leute die sowas anders sehen. Zurzeit mache ich ein Praktikum bei SAP, die teilweise ganz andere Ansichten darüber haben. Da heißt es Mobile und Cloud ist die Zukunft. Cloud zugegebenermaßen ist ja jetzt noch ein ganz anderes Thema ... 



Bevier schrieb:


> 1.Irgendwie seltsam von einem so jungen Menschen solche Überlegungen zu lesen. "Früher war alles besser!", als ich in deinem Alter war, machten wir uns darüber lustig, obwohl wir wussten, dass es wahr ist.
> 
> 2. Und auch Tablets und Smartphones können den Computer niemals vollwertig ersetzen.



1. Wieso seltsam ? Die Jugend, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld, ist nicht so darauf versiert auf Innovationen bzw. Technikneuheiten. Ich lebe zugegebenermaßen etwas ländlich, aber so ab vom Schuss sind wir jetzt auch nicht. Wir schätzen halt auch die alten guten Dinge. Es ist fast wie mit der Musik ... Klar den ganzen neuen Elektrohaufen hören wir uns ja auch an und ich bin auch davon begeistert. Dennoch höre ich auch gerne Oldies (Rock etc.) , Klassiker halt. Die hören wir auch auf Party's. Man könnte fast meinen man ist auf einer Ü30 Fete oder so 

2. Ganz meiner Meinung.


----------



## Rat Six (9. Februar 2014)

Ich weis eines. Solange Leute arbeiten müssen, wird der PC nicht sterben.


----------



## Veteranboy (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



Rat Six schrieb:


> Ich weis eines. Solange Leute arbeiten müssen, wird der PC nicht sterben.



Der PC lässt sich aber noch in Laptop und einen richtigen Desktop-PC definieren. Es gibt genug Firmen, in welchen nur noch mit Laptops gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Lexx (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Oder Thin-Clients/Terminals.


----------



## BertB (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

im büro vielleicht, aber doch nicht für cad und so, (kann man na klar auch machen, gibt sogar mobile quadros)
oder um anlagen zu steuern


----------



## Veteranboy (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



BertB schrieb:


> im büro vielleicht, aber doch nicht für cad und so, (kann man na klar auch machen, gibt sogar mobile quadros)
> oder um anlagen zu steuern



Ja für CAD gibt es aber auch Xeons und Quadros etc...


----------



## aloha84 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Der Desktop PC an sich, wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren *massiv* an Bedeutung verlieren.
Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig.
Die große Mehrzahl der verkauften Desktops sind normale Büro PCs, genau genommen kann man die jetzt schon komplett gegen eine kleine Serverfarm + thin clients austauschen.
Dann bekam/bekommt der Desktop noch von der Seite der Smartphones und vor allem Tablets Gegenwind. 
Ja viele mögen jetzt sagen: "Pff auf einem Tablet kann man nicht vernünftig arbeiten!"
Mag sein, gehen wir mal einen Schritt weiter --> Tablet + Dockingstation (inkl. Tasta, Maus, Monitor). Stromsparend, Platzsparend, Mobil.....für aufwendigere Anwendungen noch eine Anbindung an eine virtuelle Umgebung --> fertig ist der Lack.
CAD-Anwendungen sind die nächsten 10 Jahre auch kein Hexenwerk mehr, ab in die Cloud und gut ist.
Schaut euch doch nur mal eure Fernseher an, meine Eltern haben Internet aber keinen PC.....nur einen alten Laptop und 2 Fernseher mit Smart TV --> Tastatur dran, und schon surfen die im Internet.
Selbst Konsolenhersteller die sich über mangelnden Umsatz kaum beschweren können, grübeln ob PS4/XBO nicht die letzten ihrer Art sein könnten. Spielen per Stream wird in den nächsten jahren zunehmen......wenn nicht sogar langsam die Konsolen/Pcs ablösen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, Schade finde ich das allemal.......Aber als Röhren- und Relaise- Großrechner von microchip-basierten Rechnern abgelöst wurden, fanden dass deren Ingenieure auch "schade".
Aber so ist der Lauf der Dinge.

Grüße


----------



## Eco_F83R (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Aloha 



> Mag sein, gehen wir mal einen Schritt weiter --> Tablet + Dockingstation (inkl. Tasta, Maus, Monitor). Stromsparend, Platzsparend, Mobil.....für aufwendigere Anwendungen noch eine Anbindung an eine virtuelle Umgebung --> fertig ist der Lack.


Derzeit ist "Mobil" und "Cloud" wohl eher ein Grund mal genauer darüber nach zu denken ob das wirklich so toll ist. Die Bilder die ich in meiner Cloud speichere sind jene die auch öffentlich zu sehen sind. Alles andere bleibt auf meiner Festplatte.
Was ist mit den vertraulichen Daten von Firmen? Z. B. Personalunterlagen oder Firmeneigene Produktionsverfahren etc.? Ab in die Cloud wo wirklich jeder dran kommen kann?
Und den Desktop Rechner in der Firma auf dem Win installiert ist möchte ich auch nicht missen. Jedesmal das BS vom Firmeneigenen Server laden? Wow, das ist Lustig wenn um 08:00 Uhr alle ihren Rechner einschalten . Gibt ja schon mit SAP und Lotus Spaß.
Tablet und Smartphone kommen nicht an die Rechenpower einer Desktop CPU ran geschweige denn das die Grafik auch nur ansatzweise eine GPU und deren xGByte an Speicher ersetzen könnte. Auch das könnte man auslagern. Was passiert denn wenn die virtuelle Umgebung wegen Netzausfall grad mal nicht zu Verfügung steht? Zuhause schalte ich den Fernseher ein weils mir egal ist. Und auf der Firma? Prima! Eine Stunde Ausfall = eine Überstunde!?
Was ich an meinem Desktop PC so liebe ist der große Monitor. Das Handy mit 3,5" Diagonale ist da nicht so der burner. Und größer will ich nicht da ich das Dingen !bequem! in meiner Hosentasche mitnehme ohne Probleme zu haben sollte ich mich mal setzen  Mit einem Tablet kann ich eh nichts anfangen. Kann nix ausser im INet zu surfen und dämliche Apps laufen lassen -> Langweilig. Klar kann man damit auch Excel-Listen und Office Dokumente bearbeiten aber auch hier gilt: schön ist anders ... sowie: Funktion(Netzverbindung) ;
Nene, solange es Desktop PCs gibt bleibe ich denen auch treu! Da habe ich alles in einem und muss nicht "wer weiß wieviele Geräte" in der Wohnung verteilen und dann auch noch auf das INet angewiesen sein.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Veteranboy (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> 
> Derzeit ist "Mobil" und "Cloud" wohl eher ein Grund mal genauer darüber nach zu denken ob das wirklich so toll ist. Die Bilder die ich in meiner Cloud speichere sind jene die auch öffentlich zu sehen sind. Alles andere bleibt auf meiner Festplatte.
> Was ist mit den vertraulichen Daten von Firmen? Z. B. Personalunterlagen oder Firmeneigene Produktionsverfahren etc.? Ab in die Cloud wo wirklich jeder dran kommen kann?


 Ja die Cloud ist mir auch unheimlich. Ich benutze auch grundsätzlich keine Cloud-Dienste außèr vielleicht Steam. Wenn etwas verschickt werden soll, dann benutze ich Skype. Skype is zugegebenermaßen vielleicht auch nicht der sicherste Dienst , aber dort geht es wenigstens an eine bestimmte Zielperson.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Desktop PC an sich, wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren *massiv* an Bedeutung verlieren.
> Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig.
> Die  große Mehrzahl der verkauften Desktops sind normale Büro PCs, genau  genommen kann man die jetzt schon komplett gegen eine kleine Serverfarm +  thin clients austauschen.
> Dann bekam/bekommt der Desktop noch von der Seite der Smartphones und vor allem Tablets Gegenwind.
> ...


 Mhhh , das finde ich schon etwas überdramatisiert aber okay. Gefallen tut mir das halt auch keineswegs, vielleicht will ich mich auch einfach dagegen stellen und das nicht einsehen. Shit happens


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Was ist mit den vertraulichen Daten von Firmen? Z. B. Personalunterlagen oder Firmeneigene Produktionsverfahren etc.? Ab in die Cloud wo wirklich jeder dran kommen kann?



Die bleiben natürlich intern auf einer SAN gespeichert. 
Storage Area Network



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Und den Desktop Rechner in der Firma auf dem Win installiert ist möchte ich auch nicht missen. Jedesmal das BS vom Firmeneigenen Server laden? Wow, das ist Lustig wenn um 08:00 Uhr alle ihren Rechner einschalten . Gibt ja schon mit SAP und Lotus Spaß.
> Eco_F83R



Bei Terminaldiensten (u.a. Vitual Desktop) wird dein Windows NICHT "von einem Server geladen". Es wird dir ein Windows-Desktop Serverseitig zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ablauf: Thin Client einschalten, 5-10 Sekunden warten, Anmelden, fertig. --> Schneller als ein Desktop PC mit SSD!
Da gibt es auch keine Performance Probleme mit den Programmen, ist alles virtualisiert und sofort einsatzbereit!
Beispiel für Firmenlösung: https://www.citrix.de/products.html



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Tablet und Smartphone kommen nicht an die Rechenpower einer Desktop CPU ran geschweige denn das die Grafik auch nur ansatzweise eine GPU und deren xGByte an Speicher ersetzen könnte. Auch das könnte man auslagern.* Was passiert denn wenn die virtuelle Umgebung wegen Netzausfall grad mal nicht zu Verfügung steht?* Zuhause schalte ich den Fernseher ein weils mir egal ist. Und auf der Firma? Prima! Eine Stunde Ausfall = eine Überstunde!?
> Eco_F83R



Mal davon ab dass die Firmenlösung meist auf eine interne Netzstruktur mit eigenen Servern basiert, darf so etwas nicht passieren.
Aber auch heute hast du meistens in den Firmen schon zentrale Speicher, bei uns ist es den Mitarbeitern z.B.: untersagt wichtige daten lokal zu speichern!



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Was ich an meinem Desktop PC so liebe ist der große Monitor. Das Handy mit 3,5" Diagonale ist da nicht so der burner. Und größer will ich nicht da ich das Dingen !bequem! in meiner Hosentasche mitnehme ohne Probleme zu haben sollte ich mich mal setzen  Mit einem Tablet kann ich eh nichts anfangen. Kann nix ausser im INet zu surfen und dämliche Apps laufen lassen -> Langweilig. Klar kann man damit auch Excel-Listen und Office Dokumente bearbeiten aber auch hier gilt: schön ist anders ... sowie: Funktion(Netzverbindung) ;
> Eco_F83R



Wie gesagt Dockingstation und fertig, wenn man Windows mag, kann man jetzt schon Microsoft Surface nutzen.
Und wenn man sich mal Windows 8 anschaut, weiß man auch wo bei MS die Reise in den nächsten Jahren hingehen wird --> Vereinheitlichung des Mobilen und des Desktop Bereiches.



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Nene, solange es Desktop PCs gibt bleibe ich denen auch treu! Da habe ich alles in einem und muss nicht "wer weiß wieviele Geräte" in der Wohnung verteilen und dann auch noch auf das INet angewiesen sein.
> Eco_F83R



Ich bleib ihm auch noch treu.......aber wie gesagt in 10-20 Jahren lachen dich deine Kinder aus, dass du solche riesen Kisten in deiner Bude stehen hattest.


----------



## Eco_F83R (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Das wachsen und untergehen der Märkte. Wo bleibt der Desktop-PC ? (Kolumne)*

Aloha 



> Ich bleib ihm auch noch treu.......aber wie gesagt in 10-20 Jahren lachen dich deine Kinder aus, dass du solche riesen Kisten in deiner Bude stehen hattest.


Wenn ich daran denke wie weit meine Eltern von der Elektronik entfernt sind. Oh man! Aber wer weiß schon was in 20 Jahren auf dem Markt ist. Zum Glück sind wir mit diesen schnellen Veränderungen aufgewachsen und können uns schonmal eher an was neues gewöhnen. Bin mal gespannt was bis dahin wirklich ist. Wahrscheinlich lachen wir uns dann über den Inhalt dieses Threads kaputt was wir "damals" für nen Schei.. geschrieben haben 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------

